
Deep Learning for Fashion - jrbaldwin
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/can-a-computer-understand-black-tie-vs-black-tie-fe9cbaf60b09
======
Peroni
Relevant:
[http://developers.lyst.com/2015/07/10/ann/](http://developers.lyst.com/2015/07/10/ann/)

~~~
rachellaw
Thanks! I'm curious to know how Lyst would handle outlier datapoints. ANN
seems to be a variation of regression techniques (achieving nearest result)
instead of creating a new mutual exclusion (unsupervised learning)

------
dang
A blog post is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

